# Real-Debrid



## dabig25 (Jun 1, 2020)

I've got an issue with the 4K Tivo that I can't figure out what's going on. 

I have a Real-Debrid account I use with multiple streaming apks and use it on multiple devices (Nv*dia Sh**ld and Amaz*n Firest*ck)

When I try to link/pair my Real-Debrid account with apks on my Tivo 4K it won't pair with any of them. I use RD on all my other devices and it pairs with them without any issues.

Any idea why it doesn't work on Tivo 4K but works fine on all my other devices?


----------



## usamac (Jun 4, 2020)

dabig25 said:


> I've got an issue with the 4K Tivo that I can't figure out what's going on.
> 
> I have a Real-Debrid account I use with multiple streaming apks and use it on multiple devices (Nv*dia Sh**ld and Amaz*n Firest*ck)
> 
> ...


I have no issues using it on my fs4k, ftv2, cube1 and ts4k. Noone cares if you reference other devices, or apps here.

I'm using it right now on my ts4k through TVZion. What app are you trying to use it through?

Keep in mind, rd doesn't like some vpn. I have a sub to windscribe and ipvanish.. I can't use windscribe when I'm using rd, but ipvanish works just fine.

S10 - Tapatalk


----------



## dabig25 (Jun 1, 2020)

Having issues activating/pairing it with CyberFlix TV and Typhoon TV. Both the latest versions.


----------



## usamac (Jun 4, 2020)

Ok and you do not have a vpn enabled right?

S10 - Tapatalk


----------



## dabig25 (Jun 1, 2020)

No VPN being used


----------



## usamac (Jun 4, 2020)

Have you doubled checked to see if your rd is active? Just to be on the safe side, log in through a browser and double check. Tvz allows me to see from settings.. i know u said u have used on ur other devices, but you never know 

S10 - Tapatalk


----------



## dabig25 (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes it's active. Still have a few months on it. I even reauthorized it in Kodi. RD is working fine on it via Kodi but not apks?


----------



## usamac (Jun 4, 2020)

dabig25 said:


> Yes it's active. Still have a few months on it. I even reauthorized it in Kodi. RD is working fine on it via Kodi but not apks?


Like I said, working like a charm right now, on TVZ with TS4k.. I'm out of ideas, maybe log out and back in?

S10 - Tapatalk


----------



## dabig25 (Jun 1, 2020)

Crazy because it's working fine on all other devices 
3 Nvidia Shields 
2 Firestick and Smartphones just fine


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

That is weird, I have a few apks that are working fine with debrid using my TS4K

are you getting any specific error message?


----------



## dabig25 (Jun 1, 2020)

Very Weird 

Im using RD with CyberFlix TV on my Nvidia Shield right now with no issues at all.


----------

